# Feedback on business idea....



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

My hobby is making stained glass paintings... I've made them as gifts to others and to decorate my own house for years now. 

Since I'm now out of a day job, I'm trying to think of ways to help make a bit of $$. I'm selling scrubs on ebay, but I was thinking about starting to sell my stained glass paintings too.

A friend of mine paid me last year to make him 6 identical ones (of a Masonic design) which he then sold in his Masonic-themed (internet based) store. They sold fairly well, however he went back to school and has given up on his store for now. I could always dust off that design and sell them myself on ebay. 

I have no idea how much to charge, though... I'm thinking about doing baby-themed ones (like for a nursery - "Welcome baby" with personalization), Holiday-themed designs, etc.

They range in size, but most are 4x6 or 8x10. I paint them on small mirrors or on thrift-store picture frames. I'm guessing my costs in paint and glass for them would run me a few dollars each, depending on how much the glass/mirror cost me :shrug:

How much do you think I could charge, and do you think they would sell? I'm open to opinions.....

Here's one of my own design:









Here's one I can't sell because the design is for "personal use only" (its a decoration in my bedroom):


----------



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

Unfortunately I can't see the picture here at work, but of course you can sell yourself! Have you tried etsy?
As far as how much to charge, you need to see how cheap you can get your supplies. Check online for the frames that you use, or the mirrors. And then calculate your time too. Do you want to "pay" yourself $7/hour or $20/hour?
I would say try a fair, now that Christmas is coming, I'm sure you'll find fairs in your area (in schools or churches) when you can give this a try. Have different priced items and see what sells.

best of luck!

Ifi


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I can't help you with the selling price, except like mentioned, know what your costs will be and figure out your time. It does you no good to sell for cost and break even. There are rules of thumb, like 3 times cost for selling price, but there are many things to figure into that. Some designs will be more complicated than others.

Have you considered college/greek designs? I did applique for student sweats, etc. It is a HUGE market in general with a lot of people doing all kinds of things, but, if you have a unique item that you can personalize you can do well. Like, use the greek letters and symbol for a greek house with their colors, and take orders for it. They need gifts for lots of different things through the year plus gifts to their parents, etc. Takes some research for the information, but it is fun working with the students.

If you are interested and want more info PM me, and I will share what worked for me.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like your paintings. I love stained glass. 
If you have time, maybe you could offer classes. If I could find a class,theres a good chance I would sign up for one. It would depend on the price.


----------



## equinecpa (Mar 21, 2011)

I really like the dog one. You could do different breeds of dogs, and do farm animals too...

As far as will they sell? I believe at the "right price" they will sell...see what's out there already, how it is priced etc. I say "right price" because if you're priced at double the going market rate for similar items...no it won't sell, but if you price it at the market rate, it probably will! I'd also take the time to set-up a decent webpage showcasing some of your work. Let customers know what you can do. 

Coming into holiday season it's definitely the right time to try. Why don't you put a couple of items up on ebay or take some to a local craft type store and put them up for consignment. My husband does Horseshoe Art. So far his orders have come from his facebook page, and taking items to western stores on consignment. His biggest issue is due to the weight of his items, shipping isn't really an option. He has also had success marking his items as unique prizes for year-end awards and such. In discussions with stores, sales of art and home decor items is really down due to the economy -some vendors have been going home from shows without any sales at all!

I think creative marketing is key. If you decide to do dog items for example, go to dog shows to market your products not a craft show. At the dog show ALL the crowd is interested in dogs...baby items on the other hand would probably fair better at the general craft show.


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

All I can suggest is skip ebay and try etsy. It's specifically for selling handmade things, and your customer base is far more likely to appreciate and value the work and talent that goes into your pieces. I shop on ebay to find a deal. I shop on etsy to find beautiful things made by artisans.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Ceilismom said:


> I shop on ebay to find a deal. I shop on etsy to find beautiful things made by artisans.


I like to hear that Ceilismom! I am a eBay seller, but for hand crafted items am thinking about getting started on Etsy. When I read what you said, that just confirms it. Thanks!

Bluemoonluck - Give it go - do what you love to do!


----------

